# Putting weight on does



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to does I'm planning on getting bred. One was born February 2013 and the other was born in April 2013. I'm hopefully taking them next weekend. So I know I can put much weight on them between now and then but how can I putt weight on them or feed them throughout there pregnancy to make sure the pregnancy doesn't stunt there growth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll leave the advice to Boer breeders since I know they are fed a bit differently than dairy goats.

Good luck with breeding!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

People have different opinion on how much to feed bred does. I usually wait until they are about 18 months to breed them so I'm not sure on pregnancy stunting their growth. My preg does get 24/7 hay and 1 1/2 17% grain each day plus pasture. I do that until the last 4 weeks and then they just get hay and pasture. As soon as the kids are born the moms go back on grain until the kids are weaned


----------



## JusticeShowGoats (Dec 27, 2013)

We breed at about 9-11mos. It does stunt them that first yr. and we feed them about the same. If you are going to breed younger than a 1 1/2-2 yrs I think you r going to slow them down(in my experience). We breed for show wethers so our does get put to use younger than most. If you are planning on showing the does you are breeding I would wait. If you feed a young doe to much when bred, the kids get larger & will probably cause you more problems.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I have one doe that is a year on in February and one is about 9 months.. Maybe a little older. And I just want to make sure there growth won't be held back if I breed them


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ummm I might be feeding my little girl too much she was sick about 5 weeks bred and lost weight and she was already small but was assured she was plenty big for breeding ... Now she looks so thin she gets hay free choice 1/2 flake alfalfa a day and 2 cups alfalfa belt pulp mix and 1 cup noble goat and one cup manna pro 2x day ....boy now I put in words it look loke a ton is that too much?


----------

